

Ask HN: Review my startup: A venue for photographers and editors - sulatnijag

http://nuninu.com is a venue for people who needs photo retouching and for freelance photo editor. It provides two basic services:<p>1) For the photographers:<p>It provides photo-editing service without having to pay upfront. You will only pay when you are happy with the edited version of your photo. Also, your pictures may be edited by a lot of editors, this means you will have more options in choosing the best version of your photo.<p>2) For the editors:<p>It will give you the opportunity to harness your skills in editing/retouching photos by taking any project or all of the projects available, and will get paid if the photographers choose your version. Also, you control how much you are charging for your service.<p>Please let me know what you think about the design, concept and the content, and also the ease of use of the site.<p>Thanks in advance on your honesty review.<p>If you don't want to register, you may use the account:
username: joshua
password: pass<p>Jag
======
rabidonrails
I think the Navbox is a pretty interesting option for navigation across the
site. However, it might be helpful to have a login on the front page without a
click-through.

For some reason the font you used doesn't seem to mesh well and overrides
itself. Further, you may want to look over your text (especially on the front
page) for typos and grammatical errors.

I'd also make the "create account" button look less like a link and more like
a button (rounded corners? no underline?).

Why don't you use your description above as your slogan instead of the two you
have on the site?

My .02

~~~
sulatnijag
Thanks rabidonrails. I intentionally made the fonts overrides itself. As for
the grammar and typos I'll definitely look at them again. "a venue for people
who needs photo retouching and for freelance photo editor" is this the what
you meant?

